

Android's A 'Trojan Horse,' Microsoft-Backed Group Charges - aswanson
http://www.techweb.com/news/240152544/android-s-a-trojan-horse-microsoft-backed-group-charges.html

======
Piskvorrr
Well well well, look who's talking! Let me just get any desktop computer
without Windows...oh, wait, I can't (except for about 0.1% of the models out
there). _Now_ who's engaging in monopolist and anti-competitive behavior?

